# Great stuff foam, shelf life after opening



## AzJohn (Aug 31, 2016)

How long will the great stuff foam last after I opened it? I just did a 12x12x18 viv background and still have at least half a can of Great stuff foam. Will it be okay or should I try to use all of it now? I guess I want to know if I can put the can on a shelf and use it later.


----------



## Fingolfin (Jan 31, 2016)

Great stuff is one time use. You might be able to get away with an hour or two between opening it and it's last usage, but that would be pushing it in my opinion 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperAWE (Aug 21, 2016)

The straw will be completely useless. However, I did have a can 2 days later that worked with a new straw but the consistency was definitely off. Ymmv


----------



## Lizardguy (May 21, 2009)

when I worked in pest control we used it all the time, they made an attachment that was mountable from can to can, what was great was that we were able to use the same can for a few job sites. I cant think what it was called but I am sure you can goggle it, we picked it up at a place called Wilbur Ellis.


----------



## Lizardguy (May 21, 2009)

Hey I went through and found it. here is the link GREAT STUFF PRO? Dispensing Gun Maintenance

Check it out


----------



## David1 (May 27, 2013)

In my personal opinion I have cleaned the straw And the part were the foam come out from the can and one has work after a month and others not so good I guess it's how lucky u get


----------



## Timbow (Aug 17, 2016)

It lasts for quite a while. Once you screw the nozzle on DO NOT TAKE IT OFF. All you have to do is cut an inch or so off the end of the nozzle when you are ready to use it again.


----------



## Gekido (Feb 18, 2016)

Take the straw off and put a q-tip down the hole and clean out the foam as best you can. Then let the straw harden and cut it shorter, and push out the foam you can use it whenever you want then. I have let them sit like this over a year.


----------

